# Prohibition Whiskey imported from Canada?



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

Found this cool labeled Old Log Cabin Bourbon Whiskey bottle under an attic floorboard.

 Can anyone help date it for me???  I found on the web where Al Capone in the 1920's had it brought in via Detroit, from Montreal, Canada.

 I posted a lot of photos because the label is awesome, with lots of wording.

 There is a large 51 on the bottom, but I believe that represents the following I found on the web:  Whiskey bourbon is an American type of whiskey that by strict federal regulations must be made from fermented grain mash consisting of at least 51 percent corn grain."

 Rick


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

Notice the green wording...


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 1, 2010)

VERY INTERESTING BOTTLE THE LABEL WITH THE OPENING FOR THE EMBOSSING, THE WARNING LABEL ALSO AND FINDING THE EMPTY BOTTLE HIDDEN IN ATTIC FLOORBOARDS ,,I WONDER IF IT HAS A GREAT VALUE,,,BEING IN THE ORGINAL CONDITION AND ALL??  IS IT CONSIDERED A GOOD COLLECTORS PIECE?


----------



## carling (Apr 5, 2010)

TJSJHART,

 I don't collect the whiskey bottles, so I don't know how collectible it is.  But I found this bad condition similiarly labeled, small FLASK-type version on ebay that just ended this evening at $38.50.  So maybe it is....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Al-Capone-Old-Log-Cabin-Whiskey-Bottle-Canada_W0QQitemZ370357027410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563affc252

 I'm still looking for help on dating this bottle.  I'm guessing 1920's?  Anyone???


----------



## Bixel (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a canadian made bottle as well. I see the owens scar goes through it, but it has a <D> on the base, which stands for Dominion glass co. Would have been made in the town of Wallaceburg, Ontario, the glass bottle that is.


----------



## #1twin (Apr 8, 2010)

Being a Prohibition bottle, the two digit number "51" usually indicates the date for these type bottles. This is just a standard rule I go by for dating Prohibition bottles. Nice to have the label though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Hope this helps,  Marvin


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 8, 2010)

Prohibition lasted from 1920 to 1933 so the "51" (if it is the date 1951) would indicate that this bottle did not date from the prohibition era. I'm not sure if the "51" necessarily is the date for, as we know, numbers on the bottom of bottles can indicate many things; a mold # for instance or plant location etc.
 It's just this sort of research that can make the hobby so much fun...GARY


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW It's a very good find!![8D]


----------



## carling (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone.

 I think I got it figured out.  Just by googling the company name on the bottle (Distillers Corporation Limited, Montreal), it looks like the bottle dates prohibition era, and no later than 1928!  The company took on a new name in 1928 when it acquired Seagram's.

 Below are two exerpts I found on the internet......... 

 ---Distillers Corp., Ltd., a Montreal distillery owned by Samuel Bronfman, acquired Joseph E. Seagram & Sons in 1928. The new company, named Distillers Corporation-Seagrams Ltd., grew rapidly during the later years of the Prohibition era and in the 1930s. By the 1940s the firm had become the largest distiller in both Canada and the United States. 

 ---In 1857, a distillery was founded in Waterloo, Ontario. Joseph E. Seagram became a partner in 1869 and sole owner in 1883, and the company became known as Joseph E. Seagram & Sons. Many decades later, Samuel Bronfman founded Distillers Corporation Limited, in Montreal, which enjoyed substantial growth in the 1920s, in part due to Prohibition in the United States.
 In 1928, a few years after the death of Joseph E. Seagram (1919), the Distillers Corporation acquired Joseph E. Seagram & Sons, and took over the Seagram name. The company was well prepared for the end of Prohibition in 1933 with an ample stock of aged whiskeys ready to sell to the newly opened American market, and it prospered accordingly. Thus despite its earlier Waterloo history, the Seagram name is most closely associated with the Bronfman family. However, it is not correct to say, as is often done, that Samuel Bronfman founded Seagram, since the Seagram name itself pre-dated the company he founded.  It has been alleged that Seagrams had dealings with American bootleggers during Prohibition. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seagram#cite_note-0


----------

